# corrective lenes



## heed18 (21 Mar 2003)

i also have a question about wearing  glasses.  Will it be better if i wore glasses or contacts?
And i have a charge as a juvinile will that affect me getting into the reserves,  and how long is the time u have to spend in the reserves and is there transfer programs with the US reserves i have a girlfriend there and we are going to get married but i need to straiten out my life and i hope to learn skills i need to get my life on the right track.

I appriciate all who respond to my questions 
Thank You


----------



## Marti (22 Mar 2003)

about wearing glasses, for BMQ wearing glasses won‘t be a problem, though you might want to wear contacts on the range if you see better with them. you might want to get a sports strap for when you go into the field.


----------



## Bert (22 Mar 2003)

Also, ask the recruiter about the trade(s) and elements are you interested in.  Some trades require better sight than others.

During the medical in the application process, your sight will be tested by the CF medical doctor and a civilian optomotrist (sp) if you normally wear corrective lenses.  After your application and medical file gets further processed, the recruiter and CF doctor will have access to your information. 

Your sight will be categorized.  If you have really poor vision, yet is OK with corrective lenses and found acceptable, there may be trades you cannot pursue.  Alot of Navy trades apparently require suitable vision (V3 or better).  Air Force is not generally as strict.  I don‘t know about the Army.
Trades vary I would guess and its something to ask the recruiter about .


----------



## heed18 (22 Mar 2003)

thanks for the information i talk to my friend who was in the american army reserves and he said somthing along the same lines.


----------



## clinton_84 (24 Mar 2003)

what does your vision have to be like to get into the infantry? i have fairly decent vision, i wear glasses i cant get contacts because of stigmatism in my right eye but i have 20/20 vision with glasses and i can see without them good enough to get by but i cant read very well without them  (letters are blurry an i have to squint alot to read unless up close) i dont see it as a real problem but thought id ask to make sure


----------



## Korus (24 Mar 2003)

You need what‘s known as V3 vision or better to get into the combat arms.

I don‘t know the exact cutoff, but I know at something like -5.5, you are V4.


----------



## mattmac (24 Mar 2003)

kay i found my most resent eye exam sheet and i have know idea what it says. you said -5.5 so im assuming that is talking about spherical because thats the only place where it shows - numbers. 
beside my D.V (im pretty sure this means day vision?) it says O.D and O.S. My O.D. says -4.0 and O.S. says -4.5. Am i good to go then?

under Cyindrical it says O.D. +1.75 and O.S. +1.0

axis 05 and 175...
i honestly dont know what any of this means but if someone knows please reply.
thankyou


----------



## Korus (24 Mar 2003)

Heh, all I know is that -5.5 is my prescription. I think that the classification may be a bit more invovled than just that, it probably takes all those other things into account.

I don‘t think anybody here will be able to tell you much more, you‘ll need to talk to the recruiters, and possibly do your medical before you‘ll be able to get an exact answer on your eyes.


----------



## Marti (25 Mar 2003)

they don‘t release information on what makes up each vision category, otherwise people could ask less ethical eye doctors to fill in the forms as needed to be in the desired vision category. so like Korus said, you‘re probably not going to know until you take your medical.


----------



## kurokaze (25 Mar 2003)

I don‘t know about the rest of you, but I would
be more concerned with the charge you had as
a juvie.  Were you ever convicted of that charge?


----------

